# 2022 Teramont



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Imagine a MK8 Golf dashboard in an Atlas.


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

Why can’t we have nice things?


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Odd that the narrator said the interior is the same as the Atlas in the US. 

It's beyond me why VW doesn't up their game in the US and put interiors like that in the Atlas and CS, it seems like they're leaving a lot of money on the table... 

Will be interesting to see what they do with the next-gen Atlas in the US.


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

Doesn’t make sense to me either. Look at the German version of the current Touareg some time. Only thing I can figure is they don’t want to compete with Audi.


----------



## dcsh (Dec 23, 2015)

shadytheatlas said:


> Why can’t we have nice things?


This thing costs about $7000 more than comparable US version. Are you willing to pay?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

That center stack integration, or lack of integration...is so bad


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

Front end is ugly.


----------



## turki.alharkan (2 mo ago)

Hi.
I own VW Teramount 2022 v6
I can't figure out how to use the cruise control without the adaptive ACC?

Also, how to change the clock to AM/PM format. It is only stuck with 24 hours format


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

turki.alharkan said:


> Hi.
> I own VW Teramount 2022 v6
> I can't figure out how to use the cruise control without the adaptive ACC?
> 
> Also, how to change the clock to AM/PM format. It is only stuck with 24 hours format


There is a button on the end of the blinker stalk that brings up all the driver assist features you can toggle on/off.


----------



## HoustonKurkuma (Apr 14, 2018)

hi, i have my Atlas since new 2018 R-Line and the interior is dated, but still like the square-line exterior. Hope the refresh or new model come soon or i am looking else where.


----------

